
How to Deal With Crappy Bosses - driverdan
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/10/how-to-deal-with-crappy-bosses/
======
jfb
A corollary question is: how does one become a non-crappy boss, particularly
of programmers? In my 20+ years of programming for a living, I can count the
number of really good managers on, well, on my thumbs. And they couldn't be
more different -- one was a University bureaucrat with a history as a radio
operator in the Army; and the other was a peer engineer who was promoted over
me at a big company.

Is it even possible to manage programmers in a way that doesn't cause one
party to develop bleeding ulcers?

~~~
jaltucher
I've had one good manager of programmers. he basically pushed us all to finish
our tasks with timelines that were reasonable and then encouraged us to come
up with new ideas for the company and then he's be our political advocate
throughout the company for those ideas. It gave his employees a lot of loyalty
for him.

